#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβές - Πολεοδομία Καπανδριτίου

## manman

Καλησπέρα,

πήγα προχθές να περάσω φορολογικά για κατάθεση αμοιβών επίβλεψης στο Καπανδρίτι. Σε ένα σύνολο αμοιβών ΤΕΕ 10.000 ¤ η φοροτεχνικός θέλει υποχρεωτικά κατάθεση 3730 (44/118), ανεξαρτήτως ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού. Εγώ προσπάθησα να περάσω αμοιβή 2000 ¤.
Υπάρχει κάποια νομοθεσία στην οποία στηρίζεται και δεν την ξέρω; Δεν έχουν καταργηθεί οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές;

----------


## Xάρης

Η υπάλληλος παραβιάζει νόμους τους κράτους. Παρανομεί ζητώντας σου κάτι τέτοιο!
Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές έχουν καταργηθεί εδώ και καιρό κι αυτή δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι;
Άγνοια του νόμου δεν δικαιολογείται.
Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε αγωγές σε υπαλλήλους για να βρούμε το δίκιο μας;

*Νόμος 3919/02.03.2011 (ΦΕΚ 32/Α)*
Άρθρο 7, §1
"1.α) Η αμοιβή των μηχανικών, για την μελέτη των έργων που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 1 παρ. 1 του π.δ. 696/1974 (ΦΕΚ 301 Α΄), *καθορίζεται ελεύθερα με έγγραφη συμφωνία των συμβαλλομένων*. *Οι προβλεπόμενες στο προεδρικό διάταγμα τούτο ως υποχρεωτικώς ελάχιστες αμοιβές παύουν εφεξής να ισχύουν με αυτόν το χαρακτήρα*. Τα ανωτέρω ισχύουν αντιστοίχως και ως προς κάθε οριζόμενη από οποιαδήποτε διάταξη νόμου ως υποχρεωτικώς ελάχιστη αμοιβή για εργασίες που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 59 του ν.δ. της 17.7/16.8.1923, όπως το άρθρο αυτό αντικαθίσταται με την παράγραφο 10 του παρόντος άρθρου."

----------

